# First time in years since we’ve had a professional photograph



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2020)

We decided to have some photos taken to give to our kids. I really like the first one. What do you think? Did we do good.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

Where are the photos?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

No photos Pappy....


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2020)

I like both!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2020)

My new kettle


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2020)

Ma Kettle


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2020)

I think Pappy was into the wine


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My new kettle
> View attachment 91496


Look how shiny clean your place is. 
Its beautiful.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 13, 2020)

We take a lot of cruises and they take photos on the ship. They cost $25 each but of course, you don't have to buy them. Most are so-so, some are downright bad but once in awhile we get a winner.  Here's one of my wife taken in 2017.  Doesn't get much better than that. Not bad for 67.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2020)

That’s a beautiful picture Nautilus. 
You are clearly a proud husband.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My new kettle
> View attachment 91496


My new Ketel!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2020)

My new Kettal!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2020)

Gosh gang, I don’t know what I did wrong. I’ve been doing this a long time. You know, they say the mind is the second thing to go. Anyway, here they are...and your comments are great.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

awwww gorgeous photos...well worth waiting to see them.... 

Pappy, I know you had your eyes done, but have you also lost a little weight, ?..I hope you don't mind me saying but you look years younger, seriously you do.....almost as young as MRS P....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> awwww gorgeous photos...well worth waiting to see them....
> 
> Pappy, I know you had your eyes done, but have you also lost a little weight, ?..I hope you don't mind me saying but you look years younger, seriously you do.....almost as young as MRS P....



Thank you Holly for the kind words, and yes I’ve lost 12 pounds and need to loose a few more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2020)

Great photos!

That takes care of this year's Christmas shopping for the kids!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Thank you Holly for the kind words, and yes I’ve lost 12 pounds and need to loose a few more.


Pappy, If I find your £12, I will let you know!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures, Dave!  Happy V Day to you and Thelma!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2020)

To all of you:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2020)

Wonderful photos Pappy, you both look great and very much in love.  Happy Valentine's Day to the two of you. ❤


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow! What a great bunch of photos. ❤
You look so ‘in love’ still after all these years.
It’s a perfect Valentines gift  for the both of you.
Beautiful.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2020)

Beautiful  ... and many more wonderful years together Pappy.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you for sharing those photos with us, Pappy.  What a lovely couple you make - your affection for each other is so obvious.  ♥


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great photos!


Of course, one must play


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 14, 2020)

"The Nautiloids," 2017


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Of course, one must play
> 
> View attachment 91545



Thanks Gary. That one goes in my album. Dave


----------

